# Tyco Trick Camaro..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I know there's a version of the Trick Mustang that came with white painted lettering on the sides instead of the typical red, but I've never seen a Trick Camaro with it.. It's not in the Tyco guide book either! Does anyone here have any info on this?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The Trick Camaro and Trick Mustang in my collection both have the same type of lettering as the Trick Mustang that is pictured.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

TUFFONE said:


> The Trick Camaro and Trick Mustang in my collection both have the same type of lettering as the Trick Mustang that is pictured.



My post isn't directed towards the Mustang.. It's about the Camaro that has "Trick Camaro" in white lettering on both sides.. I've never seen one before and it's not shown or mentioned in the Tyco guide book.. I have to believe that this is a pretty rare car..?


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

RDM can you get a better picture please? Hard to see on that one.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Hard to see, but you can see it top left.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

swamibob said:


> RDM can you get a better picture please? Hard to see on that one.
> 
> Tom


I'll post better pics when I get the car..Sorry! I know it's hard to see because the pictures are so small..


----------



## jmtc (Mar 17, 2013)

I had never seen the white lettering one either. My old one had the red.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Here it is.. I noticed the parachute is white as well


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

well now,
THAT IS TRICK!
always been a sucker for Camaros and fade paint


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

rdm95 said:


> Here it is.. I noticed the parachute is white as well


My friend had one just like that, he sold it in a lot of cars not to long ago, I asked him were he got it after seeing this post, he said he bought it off a guy on ebay that was taken the red off and making tampos of the white lettering, he also said he took the parachute off and diyed it white, did u get it off a guy on ebay? Boy ill tell ya, todays day and age with technology people are inventing some crazy stuff.


----------



## njdcball (Mar 16, 2011)

*Trick Camaro & Mustang Lettering*

Hi - I have both versions of the Tyco Trick Mustang (White & Red Lettering on sides) but just red lettering for Trick Camaro. However, I know a collector in Northern Jersey that showed me pics of the white lettering Trick Camaro as well. Both cars with white lettering are incredibly rare, and I'm guessing the Camaro version is the tougher to find of the two. I'm not sure if Danny Espisito had those versions when he produced his book. If I get a chance I will post a pic of my Trick Mustang with white lettering to this thread. Elliot


----------

